

Chinese News says 80% of its Violent Prisoners were Gamers - aresant
http://kokugamer.com/2009/12/29/chinese-news-says-80-of-its-violent-prisoners-were-gamers/

======
jonnycowboy
In other news, 100% of violent prisoners were smokers. Thus, smoking is a
gateway to violent crime.

